# Zufallsgenerator



## kcyberbob (9. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir vielleicht von euch einer helfen und zwar suche ich einen 
Zufallsgenerator, der mir einen Wert in dieser Art (b83da1714e) ausgibt.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja wie sowas funktioniert.


Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## SepteraCore (9. April 2003)

man könnte en array nehmen dort die ganzen zeichen reinstopfen die verwendet werden sollen und dann mit rand() zufällige zeichen raussuchen und zu dem string zusammen setzen.

evtl. noch ne schöne funktion für schreiben, so dass die anzahl der zeichen leichter zu variieren ist.

es gäbe bestimmt auch noch die möglichkeit das über chr() zu lösen, da müsste man dann aber if abfragen einbauen die bestimmte bereiche eingrenzen, damit keine unerwünschten zeichen genutzt werden.

was jetzt besser ist und ob es noch weitere möglichkeiten gibt ... keine ahnung ^^


----------



## kcyberbob (9. April 2003)

Das muss doch normalerweise viel einfach gehen.
Ich hab irgendwo schon mal ein tut gefunden aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo das war.

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## yson (9. April 2003)

so geht es einfach:

<?php

srand ((double)microtime()*1000000);
$randval = rand(1,100);
echo substr (md5($randval), 10, 10);

?>

Gruß, yson


----------



## hohoho (9. April 2003)

```
$random = md5(uniqid(microtime()));
```
und mit substr kannste es kürzer machen


----------



## kcyberbob (9. April 2003)

und wie kann ich das ganze dann auf 10 zeichen begrenzen?


----------



## hohoho (9. April 2003)

```
$random = substr($random,0,10);
```


----------



## kcyberbob (9. April 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten!!!

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## sasch4 (25. September 2007)

Kann man den generator so umschreiben das er zB 3 user auswählt aber nur user die in der datenbank als ja gespeichert sind, zB so:

1 Platz: "userxxy"
2 Platz: "usernmi"
3 Platz: "userjaf"

Geht das?


----------

